# GoPitbull Facebook Page



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

If you don't know gopitbull has a facebook page and it seems to be quite dead...if you haven't checked it out go add it...check out the discussion area...start up some convo...thanks

Login | Facebook


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wooo Hoooo I'm on there!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

doneeeee!!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It sure would be nice to get some action going over there.


----------

